
Orinda grieves over Halloween shooting, councilman calls for ban on Airbnb - dsr12
https://www.sfchronicle.com/bayarea/article/Orinda-grieves-over-Halloween-shooting-14805195.php
======
azalemeth
As a non-USA person, I really don't get why your politicians don't just call
for a ban on guns.

~~~
Nextgrid
Because of this thing called corruptio... sorry I meant lobbying.

